# Northamptonshire County GC



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 25, 2016)

Yesterday I visited Northamptonshire County GC for the first time with 2 friends from LBGC.

This is a wonderful traditional club with a fantastic Harry Colt course through mature heathland and parkland. The main entrance and the car park are very low key and don't really make much of a first impression, but as soon as you set eyes on the course itself you know you are at a seriously good course. Looking down the 1st and 18th holes from the clubhouse you see heathland golf at its best with tall pines, gorse and heather framing the fairways.

We had County Cards so the green fee was reduced from Â£70 to Â£42. The men's locker room was as you would expect at a top course - acres of wood panelling, spotlessly clean, courtesy towels etc.

Standing at the first tee, we watched a fourball of senior members tee off. We then experienced a complete first for all of us : the 4 members then invited us to tee off and go ahead of them as they said we would be quicker. Myself and my 2 friends were stunned - we all agreed the seniors at our club would never make such a nice gesture to 3 green fee paying visitors. 

So so we all teed off, hit 3 nice drives down the middle of the long straight par 4 hole, I then managed to hit my iron approach to 12 feet and made the birdie putt, and we were off and running ! True to their word, the four seniors behind us played at their own sedate pace so it felt like we had the course to ourselves.

I won't go into full detail of all the holes, because there were so many standouts. The opening 5 holes are all fantastic, and you stand on manicured tees, hitting between or over gorse bushes to greens surrounded by towering pine trees. The fairways were cut tight, the bunkers were immaculate with imposing revetted faces, and the greens were large and ran true. 

The 6th hole was the only weak hole on the course for me. The longest of the par 3's at around 200 yards but it didn't provide the same wow factor when standing on the tee or the green. But then the 7th hole is another gem, followed by a classic risk/reward short par 4 8th, and a strong par 4 9th hole.

The front 9 ends a long way from the clubhouse, almost at the farthest end of the course. Walking from the 9th green you have a bit of a walk to the 10th tee crossing under a railway bridge, and we chatted about how much we were all enjoying the course and what a good front 9 it was. You then reach the 10th tee and the course gets even better. Holes 10 to 14 on this side of the railway line are as beautiful and enjoyable as any stretch of 5 holes I've played this year. 

Holes 15 to 18 return you back to the clubhouse. The 16th is a fantastic long par 4 to the most undulating green on the course, once again set in front of a backdrop of tall pine trees. The 18th is a great par 5 finish, with a slight dogleg to the right. It's a tight drive between mature woodland on the left and gorse/bunkers on the right. As you turn the corner of the dogleg about 230 yards from the green, the clubhouse looms into view. As much as the course is a classic design which feels very natural, so too is the clubhouse. It's low level with dark stone walls and just looks so natural in this setting.

The post-round food and drinks were good. The scores were totted up. I had played really well and carded a gross 75 for 39 points, and my playing partners had 36 and 31 points playing off 16 and 13. So the course is very playable and fair.

We all agreed it was a great course, deserving of its current place just inside the Top 100 courses in England (ranked around 90th). If it wasn't hidden away in Northants and was located in Surrey or Berkshire, we all feel it would be ranked even higher. You surely can't play many better courses for Â£42. We'll definitely be going back next Summer.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 25, 2016)

Lovely course and always in very good condition when I've played there. Moving to Wellingborough GC brought me into Northamptonshire so fortunate to play it a few times this year as well as county coaching sessions there. It is still a little old-fashioned (long socks and shorts etc) and the clubhouse one of the last to remove their "Men Only" bar area BUT the ladies I spoke to said they never minded that as they were always treated with courtesy, respect and good manners by the men there - unlike at their own clubs!


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 25, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Lovely course and always in very good condition when I've played there. Moving to Wellingborough GC brought me into Northamptonshire so fortunate to play it a few times this year as well as county coaching sessions there. It is still a little old-fashioned (long socks and shorts etc) and the clubhouse one of the last to remove their "Men Only" bar area BUT the ladies I spoke to said they never minded that as they were always treated with courtesy, respect and good manners by the men there - unlike at their own clubs!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Amanda, I always enjoy Wellingborough GC too. I have a friend who's been a member there for 20 odd years. You've just reminded me that I'm overdue a round there with him ! :thup:


----------



## IanM (Oct 25, 2016)

In my days at Nationwide, the old Anglia B/Society folks used to host a Society day at Church Brampton (as they called it) and also Wellingborough.  Both super courses.  Northants County especially good... scored much better when someone told me that putts break towards the railway line!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 26, 2016)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Hi Amanda, I always enjoy Wellingborough GC too. I have a friend who's been a member there for 20 odd years. You've just reminded me that I'm overdue a round there with him ! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm really happy there and love the course and feel of the place.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 26, 2016)

IanM said:



			In my days at Nationwide, the old Anglia B/Society folks used to host a Society day at Church Brampton (as they called it) and also Wellingborough.  Both super courses.  Northants County especially good... scored much better when someone told me that putts break towards the railway line!!
		
Click to expand...

I run the Nationwide Golf Society now, and we still participate in the Building Societies championship each year there. 

Personally, I really don't enjoy the course. It has some great holes, but the greens are usually like concrete and nothing about it ever wows me at all. The rough in the summer is beyond a joke (dont even bother looking for your ball).


----------



## IanM (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Sam!  

Funny how people have different perceptions depending on when they played. I haven't ben there in over 10 years.. and the grass was pretty green when I played last....really like it.  (Was Stuart B a member there ?)  (and you don't go in the rough too often anyway!)

Similarly, first trip to Wellingborough was within a week of hollow tinning.  I'd left Swindon at 5am to get there...greens were horrid (as expected).  Thought, what a horrible place.  Went back 2 years later, different time of year.  Wow, what a difference!!

ps.  Get back to work!


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 26, 2016)

IanM said:



			Hi Sam!  

Funny how people have different perceptions depending on when they played. I haven't ben there in over 10 years.. and the grass was pretty green when I played last....really like it.  (Was Stuart B a member there ?)  (and you don't go in the rough too often anyway!)

Similarly, first trip to Wellingborough was within a week of hollow tinning.  I'd left Swindon at 5am to get there...greens were horrid (as expected).  Thought, what a horrible place.  Went back 2 years later, different time of year.  Wow, what a difference!!

ps.  Get back to work! 

Click to expand...

If we're talking Bernau, then he is at minchinhampton I think. He doesn't really play in any of our events anymore. 

If we're talking Basford, then maybe. I know Garry S is a member there as he still plays in some of our events! &#128513;


----------



## IanM (Oct 26, 2016)

I think the former might have been there "back in the day" The latter, not so sure about! (I'd forgotten about him!) 

Hope all well in the Big White Building!


----------



## SteveJay (Oct 26, 2016)

IanM said:



			I think the former might have been there "back in the day" The latter, not so sure about! (I'd forgotten about him!) 

Hope all well in the Big White Building!
		
Click to expand...

Its OK, though a new broom being used by the new CEO.....lots of changes


----------



## IanM (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes... still in contact with folk there although I left in 2007!!  Nothing like a new CEO to shake it up a bit!

NBS Golf fixtures rival some of the games on here!


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 27, 2016)

IanM said:



			Yes... still in contact with folk there although I left in 2007!!  Nothing like a new CEO to shake it up a bit!

NBS Golf fixtures rival some of the games on here! 

Click to expand...

I only book some of the best courses in the country mate  

Got some absolute crackers next year!


----------

